# Den Burschen fällt doch immer wieder was neues ein



## User Nr 2528 (21 Januar 2005)

Welche Burschen? Wenn ich das wüßte.

Vorhin kam ein Anruf wo der männliche Anrufer etwas wirr und schnell nuschelnd irgendeinen Namen nannte und namentlich nach meiner Partnerein fragte. Die war aber gerade nicht da. Also frage ich ihn, was er will und ich frage ihn auch noch mal nach seinem Namen, der aber wohl ohnehin nichts zur Sache tut, weil sicher erfunden. Er nennt sich Zecher. Den Firmannamen nuschelt er auch nach der dritten Nachfrage unverständlich herunter. Offensichtlich will er keine Auskunft geben.

Auf meine nochmaligen Fragen nach Namen redet er richtiggehend wirr herum, wiederholt Worte, spricht schnell und unverständlich.

Ich frage ihn wie er an die Nummer kommt. Erst nach dem dritten Mal antwortet er, man habe die einfach eingegeben.

Er will eine Umfrage machen. Und legt auch gleich los, ob in meiner Familie Allergien vorkämen. Ich sage ihm, daß ich solche Auskünfte nicht erteile.

Ja, meint er, das sein ja dann wohl mein Problem.
Ich laß ihn reden, verabschiede mich und lege auf.

Meine Partnerin kommt nach hause und ich erzähle ihr von dem Anruf.

Sie erzählt mir, daß vor Monaten schon mal jemand angerufen hat. Damals war ich einige Tage weg und habe davon nix mitbekommen.

Damals aber die gleiche Masche, ob Allergien in der Familie vorkämen. Noch einige andere Fragen, die meine Partnerin unvorsichtigerweise auch teilweise beantwortete. Zum Schluß erzählte die Anruferin, daß meine Partnerin an einer Verlosung teilnehme, als Dankeschön für die Beantwortung der Fragen.

Einige Wochen später meldet sich eine Frau, die auf die Umfrage zu sprechen kommt. Weiter erzählt sie, daß ein sogenannter Glücksbote gerade zufällig(!) in der Nähe sei. Man wolle fragen ob der in den nächsten Tagen schnell vorbeikommen könne.

Meine Partnerin verneint.
Ein paar Tage später an einem Feiertag oder Samstag/Sonntag(?) morgens um 9 Uhr ruft wieder diese Frau an und fragt ob der Glücksbote vorbeikommen könne.

Mittlerweile kommt die Sache meiner Partnerin aber seltsam vor und sie verbittet sich weitere Anrufe zumal sie nicht morgens um 9 am freien Tag belästigt werden will.

So ergibt sich zum heutigen Anruf vermutlich eine Parallele. Wird wohl wieder die gleiche Masche gewesen sein.

Sind solche oder ähnliche Fälle schon bekannt?


----------



## Tonguru (22 Januar 2005)

Könnte es sein, daß mit dieser Masche deine Adresse ausgekundschaftet werden sollte (unter dem Vorwand, daß der vermeintliche Glücksbote vorbei kommen kann)?

Hab grad hier gelesen 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55412

"Üblicherweise funktioniert das per Reverssuche auf Telefonbuch-CDs oder mit Rückrufen, bei denen unter einem Vorwand die Adresse erfragt wird"

Nur so ne Idee...
Nicht daß ich dir ein Abo unterstellen will, aber vielleicht solltest auch du mit irgendeiner fingierten Rechnung für irgendwas bedacht werden?
Die Masche scheint ja leider oft genug zu funktionieren.  

Ich hatte vor etwa 2 Jahren mal einen Anruf, da erkundigte sich jemand danach, ob er mir Unterlagen per Mail zulassen kommen könne, und nachdem ich meine Addy - die er schon kannte - bestätigte, wurde diese vom nächsten Tag an zugespamt.
Vermute bis heute einen Zusammenhang, nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil die "Unterlagen" nie angekommen sind, auch wenn ich diese Methode der Mailadressen-Identifizierung recht aufwändig und kostenintensiv finde.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

Moin!
Den Bericht auf Heise habe ich auch gelesen. Vielleicht ist das so eine Masche. Nein, so ein Abo oder ähnliches habe ich nicht bestellt und derartige Nummern rufe ich ohnehin nicht an.

Ich vermute aber eine andere Masche hinter diesen Anrufen. Stimmt man dem Besuch des Glücksboten zu, erkennt dies die dahinterstehende Firma, wenn es denn eine ist, als Zustimmung zum Besuch eines Vertreters für irgendwelche Kosmetik- oder andere Produkte an. Wäre ja eine Möglichkeit. Ich denke, daß dann einer kommt und sein Köfferchen öffnet um seine Sachen loszuwerden. Vielleicht sollte man den tatsächlich mal kommen und dann schmoren lassen.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (22 Januar 2005)

"Gast" bin in dem Fall ich. Die Anmeldung hier funzt irgendwie nicht so flutschig.


----------



## ESC (22 Januar 2005)

Ist zwar nervig, aber relativ harmlos, wenn man weiter zuhört, wird noch eine Vorführung eines Reinigungsgeräts durch den "Glücksboten" in Aussicht gestellt. Moderne Variante des sich durchs Haus klingelnden Staubsaugerverteters, heutzutage eben mit Callcentervorbereitung der Termine. 

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

wie blöde nur, daß diese Hirnies nicht begreifen, daß sie die Leute eher vergraulen, wenn sie sie an Sonn- und Feiertagen morgens um 9 antelefonieren.


----------



## wazi (22 Januar 2005)

In den letzten 14 Tagen versuchte solch ein Unsympath bis zu 5x täglich anzurufen.

Doch mein Anrufbeantworter war ein unüberwindliches Bollwerk und brachte, wie schon öfters, dieserlei Unsympathen zur Aufgabe ihres Vorhabens. Der AB-Text ist natürlich so modifiziert, daß daraus keinerlei Hinweise rückschließbar sind.
Die wollen mich ja bequatschen. Wenn aber keiner zum Bequatschen da ist, geben die Unsympathen irgendwann auf.

Ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert über die Logs meines AB's, in denen ich immer wieder die Fehlschläge dokumentiert fand..........*gggg*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

Kannst die ja mal als MP3 irgendwo reinstellen, wenn du willst.


----------

